# nexnet ..... was kann man machen ??



## Anonymous (26 August 2002)

Hallo Leute,

was kann man denn nun gegen diese [edit]  die von der Firma nexnet unterstützt wird machen ! sämtlicher schriftverkehr hat mir hier nicht´den gewünschten erfolg gebracht!


Wolle

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2002)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=636


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2002)

*Re: nexnet .....  was kann man machen ??*

Hallo
Ich habe auch das Problem mit Nextet/ Interfun. Auf die Rechung habe ich gleich reagiert, und Widerspruch eingelegt, das war im Juni 02.
Danach habe ich nichts mehr gehört. Am 23.08.02 bekam ich die 1.Mahnung von Nextet, worauf ich wieder Widerspruch gegen die Rechung einlegte. Heute bekam ich einen Brief, das alles seine Richtigkeit hätte und ich die 1390 Euro zahlen muß. 
Zu dem Reklamation Brief von ghostbox Erstellt: Mi, 07.08.2002, 22:46   , könnte er Einwahl des Internet-Dialer sicherstellen.
Ich weiß da nun wirklich nicht wie man so was macht.
Gezahlt habe ich immer noch nichts. 
Was könnt Ihr mir raten...?? Bin wirklich ratlos. Was kann mir passieren???

Neelix :bigcry:

_Betreff editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2002)

...werf den Brief in den Papierkorb und warte auf den nächsten!  
War das ein Einschreibebrief? War das ein Schreiben vom Gericht?
Die solltest Du nicht wegwerfen, ansonsten: les den Schwachsinn, lach Dir einen, und wirf es weg!!!


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2002)

...und lies bitte hier im Forum die Postings zu diesem Thema, da bleiben nicht mehr so viele Fragen....


----------



## neelix (31 August 2002)

Nein, es war weder ein Einschreiben, noch etwas vom Gericht.  Muß ich eigentlich Anzeige erstatten??


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2002)

Das ist bisher der Mailverkehr ab der 2. Mahnung bei mir gewesen:

Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.

Da Sie lediglich einen verkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis bei der Deutschen Telekom AG beantragt haben, ist es nicht
möglich, anhand der Zielrufnummer Angaben zum Anbieter und seinen Tarifen zu machen. 

Falls Sie persönlich die fraglichen Verbindungen nicht genutzt haben, ist dies für die Erhebung der Nutzungsentgelte ohne
Belang und entbindet Sie als Anschlussinhaber nicht von der Pflicht, die für Sie (oder die Person, die Ihren Anschluss nutzte)
erbrachten Leistungen zu bezahlen.
Es grüßt Sie

das Customer Service Team
der NEXNET GmbH

NEXNET GmbH
Postfach 27 02 47
13472 Berlin

Geschäftsführer: Dr. [edit] 
Amtsgericht Berlin Charlottenburg 
HRB 74625

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Bereitgestellt: Samstag, 31. August 2002 17:19
Bereitgestellt in: mahnung[at]nexnet.de
Unterhaltung: AW: Ihre 2. Mahnung
Betreff: Re: AW: Ihre 2. Mahnung


Liebe Nexnet,

diese Verbindung kann nie von mir genutzt worden sein. Eine andere Person gibt es nicht.
Bitte lassen Sie sich diesen Posten bei ihrem Partner stornieren.
Bitte warten Sie mit einer weiteren Mahnung, bis ich aus dem Weiter bitte ich um Bekanntgabe der kompletten Telefonnummer.

Viele Grüße



mahnung[at]nexnet.de schrieb:

> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
>
> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.
>
> Die von Ihnen beanstandeten Verbindungen sind nach den uns vorliegenden Daten eindeutig von Ihrem Anschluss aus zustande
gekommen.
>
> Die dtms AG (Deutsche Telefon- u. Marketing Services) ist ein Unternehmen, dass sich auf Service-Rufnummern (d. h. 0800-,
0180- und 0190)
> sowie Auskünfte mit Weitervermittlungsmöglichkeiten, Audiotex- und Fax- Dienste spezialisiert hat.
>
> Es handelt sich also nicht um den Inhalteanbieter, sondern dtms erbringt nur eine Verbindungsleistung zwischen Anrufer und
Diensteanbieter. Jeder 0190-0-Anbieter kann seine Tarife frei gestalten. Die Abrechnung erfolgt dann nach Verbindungsdauer
und/oder zu einer Einmalgebühr. Dies bedeutet, dass bei Zustandekommen einer Verbindung - unabhängig von der Verbindungsdauer
- ein bestimmter Betrag abgerechnet wird.
>
> Da Sie lediglich einen verkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis bei der Deutschen Telekom AG beantragt haben, ist es nicht
möglich, anhand der Zielrufnummer Angaben zum Anbieter und seinen Tarifen zu machen.
>
> Falls Sie persönlich die fraglichen Verbindungen nicht genutzt haben, ist dies für die Erhebung der Nutzungsentgelte ohne
Belang und entbindet Sie als Anschlussinhaber nicht von der Pflicht, die für Sie (oder die Person, die Ihren Anschluss nutzte)
erbrachten Leistungen zu bezahlen.
> Es grüßt Sie
>
> das Customer Service Team
> der NEXNET GmbH
>
> +++++
>
> NEXNET GmbH
> Postfach 27 02 47
> 13472 Berlin
>
> Geschäftsführer: Dr. [edit] 
> Amtsgericht Berlin Charlottenburg
> HRB 74625
>
> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> Bereitgestellt: Samstag, 31. August 2002 16:41
> Bereitgestellt in: mahnung[at]nexnet.de
> Unterhaltung: Ihre 2. Mahnung
> Betreff: Ihre 2. Mahnung
>
>> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
>
> ich habe von Ihnen eine 2. Mahnung erhalten weil ich Ihre
> Rechnungsposition auf der Telekomrechnung vom 26.6.2002 von der Telekom
> zurückgefortdert habe.
>
> Nochmal die Bitte:
>
> Die in Rechnung gestellten Leistungen wurden nicht abgefordert.
> Von der Telekom habe ich nach schriftlicher Anforderung die angerufene
> Telefonnummer nicht erhalten. Bitte stellen Sie mir die komplette
> Rufnummer zur Verfügung, die ich angerufen haben sollte. Gegen den
> Inhaber werde ich Anzeige erstatten.
>
> Ich bin mir sicher, Ihnen ist ein Fehler unterlaufen und sie haben aus
> versehen den Posten auf der Telekom-Rechnung aufgeführt.
>
> Bitte stornieren Sie die Forderung ich sehe mich sonst gezwungen den
> Vorgang meinem Rechtsanwalt und der Verbraucherzentrale zu übergeben.
> Ich kann Ihnen beweisen, daß ich die geforderte Leistung nie abgerufen
> habe.
> Diese eindeutigen Dokumente (Logfiles des/der Computer / Telefonanlage)
> und zusätzliche Datensicherungen der Festplatten mit werde ich meiner
> Rechtsanwältin übergeben.
>
>
> Mit freundlichen Grüssen

 :cry:  :evil:
_persönliche Daten gelöscht modaction _


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 August 2002)

@Bonsai-Bazar:

ja, trifft das mit der verkürzten speicherung der verbindungsdaten denn zu? standard sind 80 tage ab rechnungsdatum, wenn man nicht eine sofortige löschung der verbindungsdaten beantragt hat (ist hier denkbar schlecht...)
normalerweise reklamiert man bei der telekom, storniert den fraglichen rechnungsbetrag und erhebt dem netzbetreiber (der auf der telefonrechnung ausgewiesen ist) gegenüber widerspruch gegen die rechtmäßigkeit des rechnungsbetrags.

dann sollte der unverzüglich eine gebührenzählerprüfung beantragen (sofern die verbindungsdaten noch gespeichert sind). wenn die verbindungsdaten beim ersten kontakt mit der dtms-ag noch gespeichert waren, solltest du nexnet um die prüfungsdokumentation bitten...


----------



## neelix (6 September 2002)

*nexnet ...  was kann man machen ??*

Heute war ich beim Anwalt, wegen nextet /Interfun,der nun Strafanzeige stellt ,und Interfun bekommt einen schönen Brief, das wir nicht zahlen werden. 1400 Euro für nix.
Durch Unwissenheit hatte ich alles von Interfun  gelöscht, aber nun habe ich bemerkt das Interfun schon wieder auf meinen PC ist, und sich selbst einwählt. Ich merke es dann, wenn die Fehlermeldung kommt, das nicht Verbunden werden konnte.
ISDN habe ich ja nun nicht mehr am PC.
Bin mal gespannt was da raus kommt.
Hat jemand schon was erreicht??????
Bye Neelix    :-?   :-?


----------



## sascha (7 September 2002)

1. zur frage der nachprüfbarkeit von strittigen dialer-gebühren:

>>Wer eine - seiner Meinung nach - überhöhte Telefonrechnung bekommt, muss nachprüfen können, ob und wie diese Kosten entstanden sind. Auch das ist inzwischen richterlich geregelt. Sperrt die Telekom wegen nicht bezahlter Rechnung einen Telefonanschluss, so ist dies unzulässig, wenn das Unternehmen die gewählten Nummern nicht vollständig mitteilen kann, lautet der Tenor eines Urteils des Landgerichts München (Az. I 15 T 9232/00) aus dem Jahr 2000. 

Eine ähnliche Rechtsauffassung vertritt auch das OLG Dresden in einem Urteil vom 25. Januar 2001. Bestreitet der Kunde, bestimmte Gespräche geführt zu haben, muss demnach die Telefongesellschaft beweisen, dass die Telekommunikations-Leistungen tatsächlich in dem behaupteten Umfang in Anspruch genommen wurden. Bestreitet der Kunde die Gespräche tatsächlich geführt zu haben, muss die Telefongesellschaft grundsätzlich die einzelnen zugrundeliegenden Verbindungsdaten vorlegen. Der Kunde kann zwar mit Einwendungen gegen die Rechnung ausgeschlossen werden, wenn er innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist keinen Einspruch hiergegen erhebt. In diesem Fall ist das Löschen der Einzelverbindungsnachweise für das Unternehmen unschädlich. Dies gilt aber nur, wenn dem Kunden die jeweiligen Rechnungen auch tatsächlich zugegangen sind, was wiederum das Telefonunternehmen zu beweisen hat (OLG Dresden, Urteil vom 25.01.2001 Az.: 9 U 2729/00).<<

Quellen: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Recht/recht.html

http://www.justiz.bayern.de/lgmuenchen1/presse/presse2.html

http://www.anwalts-team.de/information-recht/verbraucherschutz.htm



2. wie "gast" bereits geschrieben hat: inkassounternehmen haben keine rechtliche handhabe. widerspruch schreiben und abwarten. solange kein schreiben vom gericht kommt, ist alles andere firlefanz und drohgebärde.

cu,

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

*NEXNET - Rechtshinweise und Musterurteile*

Ich habe aus einigen Foren Daten zum Thema Telefonabzocke durch Weiterleitung gesammelt und ein paar sehr interessante Punkte zusammen gestellt. Viel Spaß beim Lesen und viel Glück beim Kampf um Euer Recht.


Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung

Warum ist der rechtzeitige Zugang des Widerspruchs wichtig? - Was hängt juristisch daran?

Unter anderem ist daran gekoppelt, ob das gegnerische Telekommunikationsunternehmen - im Falle eines späteren Verfahrens vor dem Amtsgericht - auch wirklich die (an sich ja gesetzlich vorgesehene) Beweispflicht für seine Forderung hat. Die Telekom speichert Daten normalerweise 80 Tage. 

Wie lange Eure Daten bei der Telekom gespeichert werden solltet ihr unter 0800-3301000 nachfragen. Diese Nummer ist kostenlos.


Vollständiger Einzelverbindungsnachweis
Ihr bekommt von der Telekom einen vollständigen Einzelverbindungsnachweis auf dem die Nummern bis zur letzten Zahl angezeigt werden und Ihr wusstet nicht, dass die Weiterleitung stattfindet? Bei mir war das so und so habe ich darauf reagiert:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich bekomme von der Deutschen Telekom einen vollständigen Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Da ich mit Ihnen ebenso wie mit der Firma XYZ keinen Vertrag habe, aus dem etwas anderes hervor geht, müssen auch Sie diese Daten vollständig nachweisen können. 

Im Internet ist ein Schreiben Ihrer Firma zu finden, in dem Sie anmerken, dass es bei verkürztem EVN nicht möglich ist, Angaben zum Anbieter und den Tarifen zu machen. Daraus ergibt sich um Umkehrschluss, dass diese Angaben bei mir möglich sind.

Eine Nachfrage bei der Deutschen Telekom hat ergeben, dass die Verbindungsdaten 80 Tage gespeichert werden. Noch haben Sie die Chance, die Daten zu bekommen.

MfG_

Wer ist in der Beweispflicht
Bestreitet der Kunde, bestimmte Gespräche geführt zu haben, muss demnach die Telefongesellschaft beweisen, dass die Telekommunikations-Leistungen tatsächlich in dem behaupteten Umfang in Anspruch genommen wurden. Bestreitet der Kunde die Gespräche tatsächlich geführt zu haben, muss die Telefongesellschaft grundsätzlich die einzelnen zugrundeliegenden Verbindungsdaten vorlegen. (OLG Dresden, Urteil vom 25.01.2001 Az.: 9 U 2729/00

Hinweis von mir:
_Dabei ist zu berücksichtigen, dass der Widerspruch rechtzeitig eingehen muss. Also schnell per Einschreiben antworten. Ich nehme immer das Einwurfeinschreiben. Das ist genau so dokumentiert, wie das Einschreiben gegen Unterschrift, wird aber vom Postboten nur in den Briefkasten geworfen. Zwei Vorteile: 1. Es ist günstiger und 2. Die Entgegennahme kann nicht verweigert werden, weil der Briefkasten nicht ablehnt._


Abtretungsurkunde
Liegt Euch eine Abtretungsurkunde vor, die den Übertrag der Forderung an die Firma, an die weitergeleitet wurde, dokumentiert? Ist diese Urkunde ein Original oder eine Kopie? Nur das Original ist rechtskräftig. Geht aus der Urkunde hervor, wer der ursprüngliche Inhaber der Forderung war?

Notwendig ist hier eine Originalabtretungsurkunde, die den Anforderungen des § 410 BGB genügt – vgl. insoweit OLG Köln, Urt. v. 20.9.1999 , Az: 16 U 25/99. Die Vorschrift des § 410 BGB verlangt die Aushändigung einer Urkunde, d. h. einer verkörperten Gedankenerklärung, die geeignet und bestimmt ist, im Rechtsverkehr Beweis zu erbringen, und den Aussteller erkennen lässt. Das ist bei einer Fotokopie nicht der Fall, auch wenn das Original vorgelegen hat. Die antizipierte Generalzession muss im Rahmen des § 410 I BGB im Original vorgelegt werden. Die Vorlage einer beglaubigten Abschrift oder Fotokopie reicht nicht, ebenso wenig die Vorlage einer Faxkopie 

BGH NJW 81, 1210; 
BGH NJW 94, 1472; 
LAG Düsseldorf MDR 95, 612; 
LAG Ffm NJW-RR 96, 10; 
OLG Hamm, NJW 1991, 1185).


Verbindungsdaten
Welche Verbindungsdaten sind bei der Firma, die das Geld bei Euch eintreiben will gespeichert? Ihr könnt diese Daten kostenlos anfordern. Hier ein möglicher Text dazu.

_Ich verlange eine vollständige Auskunft darüber, welche Verbindungsdaten über mich bei der XXXXXX GmbH gespeichert sind. Nach § 34 BDSG sind Sie zu dieser unentgeltlichen Auskunft verpflichtet. Ihre Antwort erwarte ich bis zum 31.01.2006 bei mir als Brief, oder E-Mail ([email protected]) eingehend. Nach fruchtlosem Ablauf dieser Frist werde ich auf Feststellung klagen, dass der XXXXXX GmbH keine Zahlung zusteht. In diesem Zusammenhang verweise ich auch auf das Versäumnisurteil gegen die XXXXXX GmbH vom 08.09.2003 (AG Wedding 21 b C 83/2003). Sie können eine Klage meinerseits vermeiden, indem Sie alle Daten rechtzeitig vorlegen, oder auf dem Postweg erklären, dass kein Forderungsanspruch besteht._


Weitere Informationen anfragen (es ist fraglich, ob die antworten)
_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bitte teilen Sie mir doch noch folgende Informationen mit: 

• Welches Unternehmen benutzt diese Mehrwertnummer? 
• Welche Dienste werden unter dieser Rufnummer angeboten? 
• Bei den Diensten: Was genau? Ein Chat? Download von Dateien? 
• Wenn Download von Dateien: War der Download dann erfolgreich? 
• Handelt es sich hier um eine Dialer-Einwahl? 
• Wenn Dialer-Einwahl: Wurde ein Dialer-Tool angeboten? 
• Bei Dialer-Tool: Wurde hier ein Hinweis erbracht (Kosten)? 

Bitte übersenden Sie uns diese fehlenden Daten, sowie die Antworten auf die offenen Fragen, in den nächsten Tagen auf dem Postwege oder per e-Mail. 
_

Gerichtsstand 

Für den Fall, das die vor Gericht ziehen, müsst Ihr in der Regel nicht weit fahren. www.wikipedia.de zum Thema Gerichtsstand.

Der Gerichtsstand meint, welches Gericht für eine Klage zuständig ist. Der allgemeine Gerichtsstand richtet sich nach dem Wohnsitz des Beklagten (§ 13 GVG). Hier ist die Klage einzureichen wenn kein besonderer Gerichtsstand einschlägig ist. Für bestimmte Streitigkeiten sind besondere Gerichtsstände vorgesehen (§§ 20 ff. GVG). Beispielsweise dort, wo ein Gründstück liegt. Daneben muss geprüft werden, welcher Rechtsweg und welche  Instanz gegeben ist.


Allgemeiner Gerichtsstand einer Person ist derjenige, der für alle Klagen gegen diese Person gilt, soweit nicht im Einzelfall ein ausschließlicher Gerichtsstand bestimmt ist. Er wird bei einer natürlichen Person durch den Wohnsitz oder den Aufenthaltsort und bei einer juristischen Person oder Behörde durch den Sitz bestimmt (§§ 12-19a ZPO).

----------------------------------------------
Noch ein Tipp für alle die von Euch, die mal mit Abmahnungen, z.B. in Sachen eBay, Ärger bekommen. 

Hier soll es sich mit der Originalvollmacht zur Vertretung ähnlich verhalten, wie oben geschildert. Eine Kopie sollte also nicht ausreichen. Sprecht Euren Anwalt darauf an. Die denken auch nicht immer an alles.
 :holy:


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Januar 2006)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
Erste-Hilfe-Kasten Dialer
 Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen.
Nicht vergessen das Prüfprotokoll gemäß § 16 TKV verlangen.


----------

